# The Enneagram is Astrology



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's mine: @Fohra Let me know what you think. I also study Astrology, but I like other people's input!

























I'm a Sagittarius Ascendant 
Taurus sun
Aries Moon
Taurus Mercury in retrograde 
Venus in Cancer at 0 degrees and my only Cancer placement.

I'm INFJ 459 Sx/ So Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm an Cancer Ascendant
Aries Sun
Scorpio moon
Pisces Mercury
Aries Venus

I'm ISFP 7w6 Sx/So. 

What do you think of it?


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sengai said:


> I like astrology for many reasons..... Maybe this is your fear, that people don't see the difference, @Full_fathom_4?


I don't fear this and don't worry about another person's prospect either. If I fear anything it would be adulterating something that was already organic unto itself - a finished work. 

My projection? Perhaps. But you aren't without yours either.  I honestly enjoy astrology, but I know (within my own intellectual honesty) that it doesn't coincide _faithfully_ with that empirical reality. More to my point, I fundamentally view the E as existing beyond the framework of any single ontology, or epistemology. Its a pattern containing enough depth to address the self-development of humanity at some really basic (psycho-emotional) levels. You're born, you live and then you die. Best to identify/master one's personal issues post haste; no other school outside academic DSM-based therapy approaches this. There is literally that much depth, imo. Perhaps I've lost interest in things like offer limited dialogue regarding _why_ I hate my... _why_ I do this, or that... _why_ I'm incapable of.... _why_...


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@INForJoking There’s no Taurean I’ve ever met who wasn’t interested in Astrology & Space somehow. :} 
I learn from them and find your studies in this field interesting. 

Therefore any additional contribution from you will be appreciated.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

nablur said:


> whats it all mean?
> 
> ennea 8w9, SO/SX. 10.23.80, scorpio libra cusp.
> 
> ...


It means you’re the sixth person I know whose birth chart has Scorpios and Ennea8!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Cosmic Mind said:


> Sun in 8° 49' Pisces
> Moon in 9° 38' Leo
> Mercury in 26° 14' Pisces
> Venus in 7° 23' Aries
> ...


I’d like to know your Enneagram to compare. Have you ever taken any test?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

The question I've had about the Enneagram, is not so much whether it works, or whether it's true; if it weren't true and useful, it probably would not be so persistently popular. The same is true, of course, of astrology. My question is, what is the Enneagram based on?

I mean why these nine types, and not others? Why does each type have that particular character, and not some other character? Why nine, instead of seven (like the chakras), twelve (like astrology), or sixteen (like MBTI)?


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

I was just thinking to myself (before I even read the above) about how astrology manifests itself, and I came away with a notion that it's representing some existential quality _outside_ of me. To wit, this Sag 2 mother of mine likes to send me screen shots of my horoscope; they're not good lately. Maybe that's why she sends. Things are rough, there's conflict everywhere. Professionally, personally. For three solid weeks now. Truth be told, the stars spell a bad year for me.... my _annus horribilus_. 

These events, circumstances, they're occurring in spite of me. My person. And the response to this.... well, its borne of my Enneagram. I could be passive, I may/might/could be busy or self destructive. In fact I just want to rip someone's head off. A real SOB on wheels I've been, truth be told. Zero patience for anything not going MY way. This is an internal response to my particular external circumstance. Whatever they are, my experience and these events surrounding me are discrete things in my worldview. Separate unto themselves. 

That is my philosophical take away of this thing that can't be touched. 

As far as what the E is based on..... it's impossible to know. The earliest instance or historical analog is found in ancient Greek and Sufi writings or theory that found the 'math' of the number 9 to be wholly organic within the empirical cosmos. That it has no 'invention' lends validity. I mean, gravity has no invention either. I have a very long text saved somewhere that explores these origins, but I can't find it. Perhaps it hides on another computer. Regardless, the modern E of personality is a collection of previous art with all sorts of contributions along the way, be they pertinent or hogwash. Personal gain tends to invent new thoughts/approaches.


----------



## Gurndl (Jan 25, 2019)

Sun in Sagittarius
Moon in Scorpio
Mercury in Sagittarius
Venus in Aquarius
Mars in Cancer
Jupiter in Libra
Saturn in Aquarius

I scored 3w4 when I took the test about 6 months ago, though it didn't seem right when I read the type description. A mixture of 4 and 5 fits me much better. I'm currently sick though, so I decided to retake the test once I get better. If it helps, I've always felt like I was halfway between an Aquarius and a Sagittarius and the ENFP description fit me perfectly before I got sick.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Egao said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but she has lots of Pisces in her chart and her moon is virgo so not so fiery I guess. I’m not just looking for the sun here. Good to know you’re Pisces and 5. What’s the rest of your charts? Or at least the Moon,Mercury, Venus, and Mars?
> ...


Pisces and Aquaruis~ 

Around 7 people with Enneagram 5 I know so far has one or both of those in their BcH.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

alessandro said:


> Ascendant: Aries
> Sun: Aries
> Moon: Sagittarius
> Mercury: Aries
> ...


I’m not sure either. That’s why I’ve started this thread with you and others help to know if there is any correlation.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> Sun: Sagittarius
> Moon: Libra
> Mercury: Sagittarius
> Venus: Aquarius
> ...



Type Two in Brief

“Twos are empathetic, sincere, and warm-hearted. They are friendly, generous, and self-sacrificing, but can also be sentimental, flattering, and people-pleasing. They are well-meaning and driven to be close to others, but can slip into doing things for others in order to be needed. They typically have problems with possessiveness and with acknowledging their own needs. At their Best: unselfish and altruistic, they have unconditional love for others.”

Is this accurate? 

And read this and let me know:
https://www.thoughtco.com/moon-in-libra-moon-signs-206985


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Type Two in Brief
> 
> “Twos are empathetic, sincere, and warm-hearted. They are friendly, generous, and self-sacrificing, but can also be sentimental, flattering, and people-pleasing. They are well-meaning and driven to be close to others, but can slip into doing things for others in order to be needed. They typically have problems with possessiveness and with acknowledging their own needs. At their Best: unselfish and altruistic, they have unconditional love for others.”
> 
> ...


It does describe me very much in the past. Lately, not so much as my focus is on my SO - I tend to seek out other people's "love" and validation when I feel unworthy/unloved and currently I don't. As I'm now in a healthy relationship where my needs are met, I am much more choosy about the energy I give to other people and the opinions I care about.

As for the link you sent me - I repress my inner self and don't show it on the outside. I don't care about aesthetics and don't have an eye for colours, co-ordination, fashion etc. However, yes, I've been good at finding compromise and seeing both sides of the story. Absolutely I need to be part of a two-some always, I've always had and needed that _one _person who is the closest to me then maybe one or two close friends and everyone else is acquaintances. This has led to dependence in the past. And yes my emotional identity is shaped by my close relationship. Indecisiveness is one of my main problems and I know when I've been an unhealthy 2 people have been annoyed with my pushover, people-pleasing nature. No matter how hard I try to avoid this and try hard not to be manipulated, my people-pleasing, type 2 Fe-self still finds itself a prominent figure in my interactions with others.


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Pisces and Aquaruis~
> 
> Around 7 people with Enneagram 5 I know so far has one or both of those in their BcH.


I'm a Pisces Sun but my Aqua is way, way stronger.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

INForJoking said:


> Here's mine: @Fohra Let me know what you think. I also study Astrology, but I like other people's input!
> 
> View attachment 822371
> 
> ...


I took the time to read & compare your Enneagram with your Birth Chart. I found that type 4 sounds similar to what I already know about Taurean individuals. For more reading, I chose this:

https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-4

I’d like to know what you think as well.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Skelemental said:


> Sun in Sagittarius
> Moon in Scorpio
> Mercury in Sagittarius
> Venus in Aquarius
> ...


Hope you feel better soon. Have you read more about Ennea5?

We’ve gathered some info so far finding:

- Ennea (5) can be Sagittarius, Aquarius, or Pisces! And you have Sag & Aqua.


----------



## Gurndl (Jan 25, 2019)

Fohra said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Have you read more about Ennea5?
> 
> We’ve gathered some info so far finding:
> 
> - Ennea (5) can be Sagittarius, Aquarius, or Pisces! And you have Sag & Aqua.


No, I decided to stop doing tests until I am completely healthy. If I stick here long enough, I'll let you know.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I’ve read .. 

“the most essential basis for astrological types are not the signs, but the planets. Astrologers point out that the planets are the "actors" in a horoscope; they are the carriers of energy; the signs only modify them. The signs of the zodiac are, in fact, each said to be "ruled" by one or two of the planets. That should answer your first question: how can enneagram and astrology types be the same, if there are nine enneagram types, and twelve astrology types? Because there are nine planets, and thus nine planetary types! So if we shift our focus from the zodiac signs to the planets, we are on the right track. If the enneagram and astrology are the same, then the nine enneagram types are the nine planetary types.”


Thoughts?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I feel like revealing my sign would be asking for trouble, lol


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet (Mar 26, 2019)

Astrology is based off birthdate, which makes it complete bullshit. If it was just personality aspects it would be less retarded, but it's not. However ennegram isn't based off birthdates, but personality. There's no correlation.

But for your experiment - 7w8 and Gemini.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

The Penguin said:


> I feel like revealing my sign would be asking for trouble, lol


How so?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

RandomDudeOnTheInternet said:


> Astrology is based off birthdate, which makes it complete bullshit. If it was just personality aspects it would be less retarded, but it's not. However ennegram isn't based off birthdates, but personality. There's no correlation.
> 
> But for your experiment - 7w8 and Gemini.


How about your Moorn, Mercury, and Venus? Can you share them?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

“In astrology, the Sun and Moon are treated for typing purposes as "planets," and the Earth is not. That makes ten planets. These are: Sun, Moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune and Pluto. However, when the Enneagram was developed, there were only nine of these "planets", because Pluto had not been discovered. Even today, Pluto is not always considered a planet, and although astrologers contend, on the basis of research, that Pluto is extremely significant when looking at the cycles and trends of nations, peoples and civilizations, it is not always seen as so significant on a personal level. Of course, it is also true that Uranus and Neptune, two other invisible and distant planets, were unknown before the 18th and 19th century. However, in systems such as Vedic astrology their natures were accounted for through the positions of Rahu and Ketu, based on the nodes of the Moon. Again, we can't go into the details of this here; but it is possible that the Uranus and Neptune types hidden in the Enneagram were derived from the influence of Vedic astrology. I surmise, however, that the Enneagram, though probably derived from ancient astrological sources, was mainly developed in the early 20th century, but before Pluto was discovered in 1930; and was secretly based on the planetary types known at the time. Some say that it was developed at this time by Gurdieff.”


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> How so?


stereotypes, misconceptions, unresolved feelings of other people of the same sign


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Why my Mercury?

Anyway, Im a 9w1, 4w5, 5w4 as far as I know. Definitely a type 9, though.

So yeah, Im a Taurus sun, Scorpio Moon, Taurus Mercury [pretty sure of this anyway.], Gemini Venus, Aquarius Mars. and Libra Ascendant if that helps.

I can go ahead and tell you I have a ton of Earth in my chart [Taurus and Capricorn] but my dominant sign is Scorpio supposedly, which I can agree with.

I feel like my Ascendant explains my type 9 Enneagram.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I gotta repost here because I figured out what is my Enneagram, so gotta post to update.

Sun in 8° 49' Pisces 
Moon in 9° 38' Leo 
Mercury in 26° 14' Pisces 
Venus in 7° 23' Aries 
Mars in 10° 13' Scorpio 
Jupiter in 3° 20' Aries 
Saturn in 29° 53' Aries 
Uranus in 14° 13' Aquarius 
Neptune in 3° 10' Aquarius 
Pluto in 10° 26' Sagittarius 
North Node in 21° 19' Leo (r)
Chiron in 3° 38' Sagittarius 
Ascendant in 9° 25' Scorpio 
MC in 20° 35' Leo 

CP 6w7 so/sp


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Nah, but here's my chart anyways. 









INTP 1w2 sx/sp/so


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

nothing against anyone here, I'm just going to make a little zodiac vent

I've met two people that I know for sure are Sagittarius and omg they hurt me so deeply :crying:

okay you can keep posting whatever you want, no bother


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

You have no idea how delighted I am to see this thread!

My ultimate goal in life is to find correlations between personality systems, especially between those I'm familiar from (Enneagram, MBTI and Astrology to name a few). So far, I've been noticing slight trends pertaining to Enneagram and Astrology:


Enneatype 9 is mostly represented in charts with plenty of Earth. Notable signs akin to 9 energy are Taurus, Cancer, Libra and Pisces. Strong Neptune tend to dominate a chart with someone who has a 9 energy (core type, wing and/or Tritype fix). Neptune is the planet of narcotization and fusion 
Those who have 8 as a core type seem to have good amount of Fire and/or dominant Mars in their Charts. Seeing that Mars deals with assertiveness and aggressiveness and the Fire element rules over the manifestation of the will onto the environment, I'm not surprised.

People who have a lot of personal planets (Sun, Moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars and the Chart Ruler) in Gemini and/or Sagittarius have some sort of 7ish quality to them. I could be a core type, wing or tritype fix, but they manifest it one way or another.

Enneagram 5 (or, to an extent, 6) tend to gravitate in the later signs of the Zodiac, mainly Capricorn, Aquarius and Pisces. This mean that they will usually have an emphasis of Planets in this area of the chart. It can also work with the ruling planets of those signs. People with dominant Saturn, Uranus or Neptune usually have a 5 strong five energy, especially for Uranus. Enneatype 6 is a bit tricky to correlate because of the two tendencies (phobic/counterphobic). I suspect that strong Cancer or Moon placements may influence a 6 preference, mainly Phobic.

Enneagram 4 is probably well represented in charts with strong Chiron, Moon and/or Water element.

Enneatype 3 is especially prevalent in charts were Leo or the Sun is dominant. This could also be true for Libra, I don't know.

Enneagram 2 correlates quite easily with a strong Venus and/or Libra, but can also be found in some other type with strong sexual instincts. 

Enneagram 1 is probably linked with Jupiter and/or Saturn combinations. Jupiter because it's the planet of faith and the higher mind, and Saturn because of its symbolism with structures, limitations and the inner critic. I suspect Strong Saturn tendencies in all Frustration number (1, 4 and 7).

That's what I'm getting at the moment.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

No it isn't.
In astrology you have this BS that your date of birth determines your personality. Doesn't make sense.
The enneagram indicator is a tool which gives you answers IN RESPONSE OF THE OPTIONS YOU'VE SELECTED.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Fohra said:


> View attachment 822143


Where did you get this? It is so.... wrong. None of the rulerships or elements match with the signs, or with the Enneagram centers. This is garbage, no offense. :frustrating:

Astrology and Enneagram are both symbolic systems that rely on psychology to categorize and interpret human experience, although astrology has a much richer history of development and use than Enneagram and uses observation of the heavens to inform and classify, instead of pure abstraction. The breadth of experience that astrology attempts to elucidate is much greater, as well. 

So, they cannot be simply _superimposed_ on one another. However, I would expect to see correlations between archetypes.

To answer the question:

Asc: Gemini
Sun: Cancer
Moon: Capricorn
Mercury: Leo (Rx)
Venus: Virgo
Mars: Capricorn (Rx)

Of course, this doesn't delve into the aspects, houses, or rulerships that modify/influence the placements.

E5, sp/sx

I'd associate Sagittarius more with E1, concerned with 'truth' and 'justice', rather than E7. E7 corresponds more with Gemini in symbolism (sign opposite of Sagittarius).

Not that any of that means much. :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

@Fohra @INForJoking

9w1


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> @Fohra @INForJoking
> 
> 9w1


At first glance, your Libra placements make me think of a 9, for sure. The MC in Aries is interesting. You have many many placements in Leo, too. Maybe that's why you like your kitties? 

Try to do an entire analysis. The ones that show sun in ( whatever house ) Sun trine ( other planet ) Moon conjunct ( other planet )

That will help me be able to see more, for sure! Lots of Leo. It's makes me think that deep down there is a fiery character underneath it all. Mercury and Mars in Cancer makes me think you connect and fight with people when it comes to your emotions. Mars being in a water sign puts out the fire of Mars, though. Sun and Acendant in the first house is pretty big! Venus in the second house has to do with your personal finances, material possessions, and the concept of value. You seek love only when feeling secure and also when you feel like the material world is secure. 

Mars in Cancer can mean a mix of caution and aggression. You're quite reserved at first and only makes your move if you feel are safe. You do this by observation. You typically are the initiator. When you find someone attractive, you will move forward. You do this in a holding back then jumping forward. Emotional security and safety is a priority. Initially you can be standoffish because you ( Cancer The Crab ) has an outer shell and a soft center. You will place people under suspicion until you gather enough information. However, you can be impatient. Your home is a sacred place and rarely do you invite just anyone over. 

If you post more about your placements, I will check my books and give you more detailed information. Let me know if any of this made any sense. Usually it takes more information to fully see what is all going on. Thanks for the shout out! :loyal:

https://theastrocodex.com/natal-saturn-in-the-4th-house/

Saturn in the fourth house makes sense from what you have shared and I have read on the forum. Knowing the aspect and everything can give more answers. I can post more, later about your Libra placements and being a 9, too. I forgot that's what the thread is about.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> Try to do an entire analysis.



* *


----------

